
Physical therapy exercise has left me disabled - hatchme
http://hatchme.blog.com/2015/01/07/physical-therapy-exercise-has-left-me-disabled/
======
hatchme
They are saying now it is not a Lipoma. Nothing is showing up on am MRI. My
genitofemeroral nerve has been blocked and it is a culprit. The illingual
nerve is also an issue along with my right side si notch. They say if they can
not find the exact place of the entrapment they will not operate. I have
adrenal insufficiency so getting this fix can mean life or death for me. I
know it is trapped up along my iliac crest going to try and have another shot
there to see if that is the source of my pain.

------
notadoc
If your genitofemoral and ilioinguinal nerves have pain, perhaps you have a
hernia triggered by PT? Did you get a nerve block or imaging done? What is the
lipoma attached to? Are you male or female?

I'm not a doctor, best to consult with one. Good luck either way.

